# Riverside tx. Conditions



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Off the dock. Lol
Muddy water. Trash trash trash.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like some one pulled the flush chain.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Or busted the pipe all together... sigh.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

That's no lie! Water is normally 3 feet below the wood that's sticking out on the left side of the pic.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Lots of floaters. 
**shudders**


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Ill show y'all more pics in a few hours. Heading back now! Buddy cough 20 big blues yesterday in about two hours so I couldn't help myself to make the run back over to riverside


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That... looks rough!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Today being Wednesday I just checked the weather forecast for livingston and it right now says 70% chance of rain Thursday & 50% on Friday. i hope the weather is wrong and the creeks and rivers settle back down soon.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

They need to settle!!!! I'm just not leaving an ill post pics when I get home but anymore rain and riverside will be under water


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

our son went down to the harmon creek marina yesterday and said the water was already over their docks,sure its worse today and if the forecast is right,there goes the fishing for awhile.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Water is over the docks. When I pulled into riverside this moring the road was half covered. When I just left the water covered the road an was about 6in deep. I took a lot of pics. An the catfishin is on fire if you no where to go. Also any bow fishermen it's on fire as well. Was standing on our dock that was under water an took a few carp for bait right off the end They were everywhere! I post a better report when I get home


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

More rain coming, tonight!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

mycolcason said:


> Today being Wednesday I just checked the weather forecast for livingston and it right now says 70% chance of rain Thursday & 50% on Friday. i hope the weather is wrong and the creeks and rivers settle back down soon.


I wouldn't look for the creeks to settle back down and have good white bass fishing anytime soon. As soon as the water temperature, 57 - 68 degrees F., is right....The sows will drop the eggs for the males to fertilize....That is NOT Far away.


----------

